# Where to park overnight in Calais



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi we will get into France by the tunnel at about 1 am on 22nd of July any ideas were to park thats safe for the night thanks 
Gibb


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Hi

Head for the ferry terminal and follow signs to "parking" and "sans billets/without tickets"

I have overnighted there on numerous occasions.

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the aire at the end of the beach - looking out to sea. Look in the MHf sites guide. You can turn up any time, man comes round to collect money at about 8:30


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

We got in late from a ferry which was way behind the official arrival due to bad weather.

It was dark wet and we had no idea so we parked up in a supermarket car park along with 2 trucks and a couple of other Motor-homes were there with us later that morning.

There are 2 Aires near the dock area. have a look on Google maps @ lat/long.

50.966306, 1.84379 this is an aire.
50.960974, 1.84703 seen MH parked here over night.

All the best Wilt


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

aire at the end of the beach/entrance to port, 7 euros collected by the campsite guy


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Ferry ticket office car park (Free) I've stayed there many times with no problems.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We stay in Cite Europe carpark about 2 minutes from the tunnel. Usually several motorhomes stay overnight.

Denise & Joe


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

LisaB said:


> aire at the end of the beach/entrance to port, 7 euros collected by the campsite guy


Tut tut Lisa! Who didn't read through the replies then? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: (_Sorry - couldn't resist as you used exactly the same words!_ 8O :lol: )

A bit more info:- One of the ones Wilt has given is Quai Edmond Pagniez.

One entrance is off the roundabout at N. 50.960265 - E. 1.84473, or by the bridge at N. 50.961515 - E. 1.847597.

Within spitting distance of the ferry port.

As Wilt suggests, have a look at Street View on Google Maps. It's ideal.

Put the little man at the junction of Rue du Paradis and Boulevard de la Resistance. Too many vans to count!!

Dave


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

If your coming through the tunnel it has to be Cite Europe carpark everytime, especially at that time in the morning.

You can shop in Carrefour in the morning - unless it's Sunday.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Cite Europe*

Are the directions of how to get to Cite Europe available on here anywhere Pretty Please ?. We are going over 3 June early evening and may try it instead of the usual Calais spot, as it was a bit noisy last time.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Cite Europe*



CliffyP said:


> Are the directions of how to get to Cite Europe available on here anywhere Pretty Please ?. We are going over 3 June early evening and may try it instead of the usual Calais spot, as it was a bit noisy last time.


From the Calais ferry port, head for the A16 and then turn south towards Boulogne. You will see the signs for Cite Europe. The Camping Car parking is well signed. Our preferred spot and well patrolled by police as it is almost next to police station.
Gerry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Details Here

The co-ords are not quite right but if you follow Street View about 50 yards you will see a motorhome pulling out of the car park on the right.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Another vote for Cite Europe we stay there every time we go over as we always travel late at night and set off bright and breezy in the morning. We will be there on Friday night if we don't get on earlier train. 

Tried to get the map to show you but the satellite picture is out of date to me as they moved the entrances to certain parts of the car park last year or even year before. :roll: 

I am sure someone had a map they put on here so you may find that in a search. Looking at it you need Boulevard du Kent and if you keep the centre on your left car park is on right and visa versa. 

Mandy


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, 

Just back from france at the weekend and was intending to use the aire at the side of the port but one look at it filled us with dread. Even in late May it was very busy (chockers) and if you do not mind being squeezed in then it might/would be ok. 
Agree very handy for an early morning ferry back to dover but we decided to go to an old ACSI of ours at Escelles around 10 miles away from the port terminal on the side of the hill overlooking the sea. Cost us 14euro for the night all in. Van, H/Up, 2 persons and showers all included in the price. If you are not bothered with the noise and busyness then it would be ok but not for us. Must be getting a bit snobish in me old age. Have a great trip, wish it was us.

Andrew and Catherine


----------

